# Cost of living in Cape Town



## johanappelbo (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi all, have a job offer in Cape Town. However, the sallary for me as a europeen sounds extremely low... Can one really live in CT with 13 000 rand /month? This is Before tax... Also need a car since this is shift work.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

johanappelbo said:


> Hi all, have a job offer in Cape Town. However, the sallary for me as a europeen sounds extremely low... Can one really live in CT with 13 000 rand /month? This is Before tax... Also need a car since this is shift work.


Welcome johanappelbo..

SA is a lot cheaper to live in than the Scandanavian countries, but I do not think you will get very far with R13 k per month.


  


It all depends on what you are going to do, where you are going to live, etc.
Many apartments will cost you R13k per month, then you would not have eaten,etc.


Everything is always relative.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Johanna said:


> Welcome johanappelbo..
> 
> SA is a lot cheaper to live in than the Scandanavian countries, but I do not think you will get very far with R13 k per month.
> 
> ...


 Hope you have seen the smilies!


It is a good salary, not great, but good.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

13 K is a stretch - not sure you can make that work. It depends on the type of area you are trying to live in. To give you some context - a friend of mine was renting a 2 bedroom 1 bathroom apartment in Greenpoint. It had a kitchen and a dining/living room with balcony - that came to 6K a month. A friend of mine was renting a studio ( with a kitchenette ) and one room that served as bedroom / lounge/ dining room for 4600 rand a month. Both of those were greenpoint. Neither had modern finishings. For my car - we spend approximately R600 for a tank of gas...


I can't speak about car notes - as we bought ours cash - but I'd imagine a few K a month minimum. 

You still have medical insurance, phone, food, utilities, and savings to fit in there. That's a tight fit. 


So I'd have to agree - 13 K isn't going to take you that far.


----------

